# minimum gear for surf fishing



## suburbanman (May 20, 2012)

This summer at Saint Simons I'd like to give surf fishing a try - I've seen people catch small sharks from the beach, and it looks like fun.
I don't own a "surf rod" or reel and don't want to invest too much in something I'll seldom use or could _only_ use at the beach.
What would be a minimum rod length, line (strength and braided vs mono),  and spool capacity to catch fish from the beach?  
When I was little, I caught a whiting and catfish with a Zebco 33 and a 6 ft rod, so i know it can be done with less.


----------



## gafshr (May 20, 2012)

Wall mart has cheap surf rods and cheap big spinning reels that would work and if you don't like them you can always take them back.


----------



## lagrangedave (May 20, 2012)

Every time I go to Florida and take my fishing gear with me I am too busy to fish. If I leave it at home I always get an opportunity to fish. I now own 5 of the Walmart special surf rigs. For $29.95 a pop it is a very cheap outing. They work great off the pier as well.


----------



## zedex (May 21, 2012)

I use a Eagle Claw Gunnison spinner and a 10ft Ugly Stick. The reel comes with two spools, one is lined with 30lb mono, the other with 40lb flourocarbon.

 Another set-up is the 14ft Ugly Stick with a Penn Fierce or Okuma EB80. 

 The surf conditions decide which is used and when the weather plays a fair game, I will take everything


----------



## suburbanman (May 21, 2012)

*Thanks!*

Cheap surf rods at Walmart! 
 That's what I wanted to hear.


----------



## Paymaster (May 22, 2012)

Yep,I got three WalMart surf combos. They work well for what I do.


----------



## sea trout (May 22, 2012)

cheap surf rods at walmart!!!!!
remember surf fishing reel, rod, and line ain't always about the size of the fish you catch. it may be dictated by the size of the tacke you are using!! and if yer into to catchin big fish then you need them anyway!!!!!!
good luck! have fun and send us some pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hornet22 (May 22, 2012)

Cheap rod from Acadamy, they got one right now for $30.00.
Umbrella 
Comfortable chair
Sunglasses.....for watching the scenery
PLENTY of adult beverage of choice
Squid/skrimp for bait, if you are really serious bout catching something
Hope this helps


----------



## JB0704 (May 22, 2012)

http://www.basspro.com/Daiwa-DWave&...ng-Rod-and-Reel-Combo/product/10208483/122630

The 8' will do.


----------



## rifleroom (May 23, 2012)

I never did have any luck with a bonafide "surf rig". An old friend showed me the ropes of SSI surf fishing years ago. The rig we use is no secret. It is your run of the mill, average every day, favorite trout rod with with a 1/2 oz weight and a small kahle hook. My rig of choice is a penn spinner on a HMX rod by fenwick.  Peeled shrimp are my bait of choice. 
    The way we fish it is to wade out and fish between knee and waist deep. It sounds like a pain to wade out there, lose bait or catch a fish then have to go all the way back to the hill to rebait or put a fish in the cooler, and that would be a pain. The way we remedy this is to stop by the friendly neighborhood super store and buy a cheap blow up raft. You know the kind that looks like a mini whitewater raft with the ropes around the rail.  Put your small cooler on the raft with your bait in it, and another small cooler with your beverage in it! This is just how me and my buddy do it. So if you see two old fat guys with a sponge bob or dora the explora raft tied on, it'll prolly be usuns!


----------



## shakey gizzard (May 23, 2012)

Buy the rigs there! They have a better selection than the Whalemarts inland!!


----------



## suburbanman (May 23, 2012)

*what i've got*

rummaging through my gear I found a 7' medium action Ugly Stick and a cheap shakespere reel spooled with 20 lb braided line.   
Will that handle a heavy-enough weight to cast and keep bait on the bottom?


----------



## sea trout (May 23, 2012)

oh yeah!!!!!!!!!!! you got it!!!!!!!! when at the coast you cant go to the bait shacks and they have pre made rigs for you for sale. unless your into making your own, thats alot of fun too!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 24, 2012)

I bought a couple of Okuma spinning combos at a bait shop at the beach several years ago that have done plenty good enough for me and my son. I think they were less than $40 apiece, and we've caught a lot of fish on them.


----------

